# 2 year old constantly grabbing new puppy by head and neck



## Benjaming29 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi guys this is my first post here. I made an account because I have a very unsettling issue going on with our 2 year old and our new puppy we got 3 days ago. Our 2 year old keeps grabbing the pup by the head and the back of the neck. The behavior seems playful, but I'm not sure. I don't think she's being aggressive necessarily, but I do think she's doing it for jealousy reasons. 

After she let's go, the pup goes under a chair or the bed. And the second he comes out, she does it again. Its like shes doing it to make him go away, and be excluded from the group. She will sometimes do it 20 times in a 30 minute period. Almost non-stop. She won't even sit down sometimes, just wait for him to come out so she can grab him again. She only does this in my room...

She did a similar thing in the backyard when we first brought him home, walking quickly towards him to get him to frightfully back up, keeping him away from us. But she is very nice to him otherwise. She shares toys with him when she's not doing this, they've even drank from the same water bowl at the same time. This leads me to believe it's playful. I just feel so bad for the little guy, he's always getting grabbed. But he's not afraid of her at all, he always comes back to her. It's weird...

So my question is should I stop her from doing it? I don't want to break up play if that's what it is, but I also don't want her trying to push him out like that. She needs to accept him and share us. Please help!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Do not allow that one second longer. Just because a parent dog will grab a pup around the neck does not mean that any other dog can do it and especially not after the pup is a few weeks old. Believe it or not - you are fueling this - your adult GSD is watching your reaction of where this "thing" should be placed in the hiarchy - as a toy or what?

Then the puppy goes under a chair or bed. It is being taught to be insecure and fearful and knows that you are allowing the threat. You are supposed to be providing a home to give your puppy support and confidence. Don't allow your older dog to treat him as a play toy. You need to teach the older dog as well as your new puppy. They will both need attention and training to adjust and be comfortable


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm in agreement with Stonevintage. The pup needs a safe environment to grow up in, and the young adult needs to learn what's acceptable and what's not. The 2yr old is testing you by pushing the pup around, and needs to be reminded that decisions in this pack are made by you and only you. Perhaps there's some motherly instinct that's playing a part and it's not all bad, but I wouldn't allow this to continue.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

What Stone and Yurly said.This has to stop NOW.Separate with baby gates,tether the two year old inside,whatever it takes.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Absolutely stop this now and teach your daughter proper dog manners, you are sadly going to cause a situation where either the dog is terrified of kids or reacts by biting and the dog pays the fine which is totally not it's fault.

Baby gates and constant supervision both for the puppy and your daughters sake. Any bad behavior on either part and separate immediately


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

2 year olds are well..2 year olds. They really need to be steered in the right direction when it comes to pets and treating pets gently.
I dont think id be allowing water bowl sharing but that i just me. Keep and eye on the situation and manage both dog and child accordingly to avoiud future issues.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I do believe the 2 year old is a DOG , not a child
" they've even drank from the same water bowl at the same time"

2 year old is not a pup -- that is an adult dog . Way too pushy . Needs to stop this right now before there is damage to the pup.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh, thank you Carmen now that I read it again it does make more sense that it's a two year old dog.

Remember that you set the rules for engagement so if you see behavior you do not like you need to consistently redirect or tell them no. Immediate consequences yield the idea to the dog that what they are doing is the cause of the issue. Calm, clear, and concise so a firm NO! and immediate removal from the situation is what I find most effective. 

You also need to make sure the puppy is not bugging the older dog either, the older dog should not feel threatened or the need to correct the puppy.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I recently helped a friend introduce a pup to her home with a 18 month old GSD. I had her and her SO walk the dogs together at least 3 times a day. Walk the older one for 20 minutes or so 3 times a day alone so it wore off energy. I told her always praise the older dog for positive interaction. Praise the puppy for not being afraid. Also, never leave the two dogs alone together without supervision. The two dogs now can lay on the dog bed together and share toys. They also sleep spooning - very cute. The older dog is still unaltered as they are waiting til 2 years to neuter and of course the pup is not spayed - too young. The pup is crated at night so it gets rest. It has worked out really well. The main thing is not let the older dog bully the baby dog. Strong corrections for any aggressive behavior on the older dogs part.


----------



## Benjaming29 (Sep 11, 2015)

Alright thanks guys for all of your responses. I actually did correct her just before I started the thread cause I got sick of seeing it. She immediately backed off and laid down and looked remorseful. I just wasn't 100% sure.


----------



## Benjaming29 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have heard people say/read that it's a dominance display and the puppies in no danger, but I still don't want it going on


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Benjaming29 said:


> I have heard people say/read that it's a dominance display and the puppies in no danger, but I still don't want it going on


True teacher dogs do not bully puppies. They may correct them for inappropriate behavior and it will stop without the pup becoming afraid of the dog.
BTW: your dog is not remorseful but responds to your reaction in a submissive way.
It's best to radiate confidence and calmness in managing this, like teacher dogs do.


----------

